# I'm new here.



## thomas4881 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello I'm going to introduce myself by my theology. I am a Calvinist and I believe Calvinism is the word of God. I believe Arminianism is the word of man and is heresy. I do believe in the rapture. I believe God still has a plan for physical Israel. I am a dispensationalist. I do believe in premillenialism. I do believe that you can not be true Calvinist if you can not understand the election of physical Israel and the election of people who are drawn into the Church. So, I am a Calvinist, a premillenialist and a dispensationalist. I believe all three of those things go hand in hand and to take one away from the other nullifys or completely makes the other without merit.


----------

